# Jon Boat Project**PICS**



## bjgrant1967

Here is my Jon boat project i started last August.  I was going to update this when I was done but figured I would go ahead and show where I have come from. 

This is a 14' Jon and I believe it is a 1976 Monarch
The idea behind this was to duck hunt out of and then be able to fish some. 

Lots of pics to come


----------



## bjgrant1967

I had to clean the boat well before painting. One good coat of primer and two coats of green paint(cabela's duck boat paint)

Built a new transom. It was 1" plywood and had to cut out. Since the sides to hold the transom were rivitted in I had to make it in pieces. 

I then wanted a camo paint job that was inexpensive.  I made my own stencil and then cut it out of poster board. Used spray paint from Wal-mart and started the patern. Green base coat, tan next, then brown over it(don't have much need for fast grass on Lanier)


----------



## GarAngler71

Cool lookin paint job!!


----------



## bjgrant1967

Next step was to install lights. Ran wires and came up with switch board that has worked so far. Found old box that worked well and water does not get in.  Added seats and needed a trailer.


----------



## bjgrant1967

Next was to figure out how to put a blind that was cheap but also worked well. Found some half inch conduit for $1.50 at Home Depot(12' section). Used bimini adapters to secure to the boat. Used cord and two clamps to pull up railing-easy up and down in 10 seconds. 

I also moved the box for electrical over-it was out of the way on that side. 

I have interior lights to install and finish the blind for it to be done. Next year I will paid the trailer to match the boat. 

The seats were changed to sit off the floor so you will be below the railing-padded railing is easier on the guns. 

I will update more pics as I get to finishing it


----------



## aaber

get some extra nuts and bolts ribit time other than that nice job


----------



## Eroc33

looks good brian when you comeing to milledgeville


----------



## Havana Dude

Lookin good. I did a similar paint scheme on some pirogues me and a couple buddies built. I'll post pics if i can find em.Nice job on the ol jon.


----------



## Hoss

You'll enjoy that when it's done.  Looking good.

Hoss


----------



## Medicine Man

Looks good to me.


----------



## Gut_Pile

looks good!


----------



## msj91

how did you do the paint job. im going to be redoing a jon boat this fall


----------



## trkyhntr70

Looks awesome, Great job!


----------



## bjgrant1967

> msj91 how did you do the paint job. im going to be redoing a jon boat this fall



Make sure the boat is clean first before you put primer down otherwise it wont stick. Primer came from Home Depot in 1 quart size. Any primer for metal/aluminum will work. Put two coats of duck boat paint from Cabela's on after that.  Some paint has flaked off where the gas tank is but everywhere else is good-it is a boat so scratches do happen

The stencil I drew myself. Traced into onto posterboard and then just sprayed on-it took some time but was cheap 

I tested my pattern on the bottom of the boat just to see what I liked.


----------



## caver101

Man I really like that a lot! Great job!

How did you mount the seats to the floor of the boat?


----------



## DROPPINEM

That is awesome!!!


----------



## caver101

What motor are you going to use?


----------



## bjgrant1967

Forgot to show the boat before the stencil. And here is the transom after it was redone. 



> caver101 What motor are you going to use?



The motor is 9.9 Evinrude-it runs well and I don't see myself needing any more power right now

The seats just sit in the bottom. I did not want to try and drill holes there but I wanted to be low to the water and below the rails. This is what i came up with. Its wide enough that it does not rock backwards. I won't run the motor sitting in them but they will work when shooting.


----------



## Browtine

Nice. I like it.


----------



## Mako22

Great job you did it right.


----------



## wvdawg

beautiful work


----------



## XTREME HUNTER

Real Nice, Great work


----------



## dannyray49

Nice boat  67 or 68 Mustang looks good also


----------



## Mako22

Man that Mustang is sweet, I had a 65' back about 20 years ago.


----------



## whchunter

*Gray*

You didn't mention gray paint but it looks like some was used.....???


----------



## doublelungdriller

nice job


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

fine job on the rebuild


----------



## Bigjweaver

Sweet job..


----------



## bjgrant1967

> dannyray49 Nice boat 67 or 68 Mustang looks good also



1967 with a 289




> whchunter Gray
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You didn't mention gray paint but it looks like some was used.....???



That was primer. I put that down after cleaning it so the green would stick better. One coat of primer and two coats of green duck boat paint(cabellas). Used only half a can of green so I can touch up as needed.


----------



## bjgrant1967

> Woodsman69 Man that Mustang is sweet, I had a 65' back about 20 years ago.



Thanks


----------

